# Mirai Nikki



## HaniKazmi (Oct 25, 2011)

First Two episodes -> Normal, generic anime about a battle royale
Start of Third episode ->  Looks like we've degenerated into fanservice
End of Third Episode -> 

Looks like I've found my next anime to follow. Yuno's stalkereness (is that a word?) is just too strange to pass on, and i want to know what's in that room. I hope we get to see more of Deus Ex Machina, I like me some time gods.


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler










Edit: It's basically the Yandere show.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 25, 2011)

the third episode


prowler_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i came when i saw that.

and i know, there'll be more.

gasai yuno is the main reason why i watch this show.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 25, 2011)

Setting aside the standard yandere fare, the fact that everyone's diaries changed as soon as he opened that door is beyond strange to me and intrigues me to no end.

Plus that interrogation bit makes me think this is gonna be a horror story.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 25, 2011)

because what is behind that door, is a very big secret. and also, because yukiteru saw it, him, teaming up with yuno, no longer happens.


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

way to spoil.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 25, 2011)

Not really, I thought that was obvious.


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

but it hasn't happened yet.
we saw him running off, the diarys changing but it hasn't shown Yuki no longer teaming up with Yuno, etc.
Spoiler is a spoiler.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

Just started watching it, and so far its going great, seems like it will be a p. good adaptation of the manga.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 25, 2011)

After reading the manga, there's finally an anime~ Love it so far, not too much cut out. Wonder if they'll be able to keep it up, chu~
So far I love the anime Yuno, although I do have to admit her voice was bothering me in the beginning. She sounds nothing like I imagined...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 25, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> but it hasn't happened yet.
> we saw him running off, the diarys changing but it hasn't shown Yuki no longer teaming up with Yuno, etc.
> Spoiler is a spoiler.


well...i thought it was understandable that when yuki ran away, he was scared that he don't want anything to do with yuno.
with yuki's attitude and yuno being able to kill. it's not given but it's a possibility so it won't be much of a spoiler.


Spoiler



but dw, they'll still be together later on


----------



## Varia (Oct 30, 2011)

Just finished watching the 3rd episode.
Shit just got serious.
Yuno totally creeped me out, not sure if I'll be able to sleep tonight (well, also because I had quite a lot of caffeine).
And I thought Guilty Crown was going to be the better show this season (though I did hear that the ending of Mirai Nikki sucked ass).

Woah, almost read the spoilers. Thanks for the warning, prowler


----------



## junkerde (Oct 31, 2011)

well expect weird things, its a fricken pyshcological thriller son


----------



## Varia (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not your son, bro.
Death Note is also a pyshcological thriller, and it didn't freak me out not once.
This has more of a horror feeling to it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

Varia said:


> I'm not your son, bro.
> Death Note is also a pyshcological thriller, and it didn't freak me out not once.
> This has more of a horror feeling to it.


And guess what? Wikipedia doesn't categorize Death Note as horror, but Mirai Nikki is categorized as horror!
Psychological thriller =/= horror

If you want something like Mirai Nikki, you should watch some Monster


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 31, 2011)

Fourth Episode:
Yuno is one scary bitch 


Spoiler



I also did not expect fucking zombies to make an appearance. I expect Yuno will end up "accidently" killing six


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 31, 2011)

Tempted to re read the manga since i don't remember much, but IIRC my favorite male character should appear sooner or later~
Can't wait for Ep 5~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Varia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not your son, bro.
> ...


i think the main difference between mirai nikki and death note is 'yandere'.

and due to some stuff, i think i'm a week or two behind this season's anime.


----------



## The Masked Man (Nov 3, 2011)

I finished the manga years ago, and this gets hella confusing at the end. I can't wait to see how it transitions to the anime.


----------

